# Does seo help in increasing business??



## UAS (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi all,

My name is mike and my company name is Uniqueartservices. I would like to know if SEO, SEM and PPC will help me increase my business? I would like to know few opinions on it. 




Thanks,
Mike


----------



## acolins (Apr 28, 2012)

Yes it definitely does. In fact the only websites that do not need to do SEO/SEM are personal (hobby) websites. If you are a business, and it looks like you are from your website, you have to HAVE TO do SEO. Unless, your website is used just for the sake of identity.

Also, the very reason why you are here today, is because of SEO


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

Yes SEO will help with getting more traffic to a site but once a potential client reaches your site, placing an order is a different story. A website must be inviting to the customer and have content they are interested in once they get there or you will end up with a bunch of clicks and no conversions. Nothing beats a quality built website.


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

You need SEO, and I mean hire a professional company to manage your SEO, without it your website will never been seen. You need to be on the top 5 Google pages. Plan on spending somewhere between $200-$1000 a month all depending on what key search words you use and how fast you want your site to climb.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Yes, SEO is important but I don't think you need to hire an SEO professional to get the results you need. 

Google provides a lot of free info on how to optimize your site and you can find some great info right here on the forums in past topics about how covering the SEO basics will help your site be easier to find. 

seo related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

Rodney said:


> Yes, SEO is important but I don't think you need to hire an SEO professional to get the results you need.
> 
> Google provides a lot of free info on how to optimize your site and you can find some great info right here on the forums in past topics about how covering the SEO basics will help your site be easier to find.
> 
> seo related topics at T-Shirt Forums


It depends on keywords which you want to rank, are the keywords are high competitive or low ones.
One of my friend says that
1. Create great website with unique and fresh contents which are valuable for your users
2. Make proper title and descriptions for each pages
3. Create social media traffic from facebook, twitter, linkedin etc
4. Add website in Bing, Google add url and verify your website + submit sitemap


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

Rodney said:


> Yes, SEO is important but I don't think you need to hire an SEO professional to get the results you need.
> 
> Google provides a lot of free info on how to optimize your site and you can find some great info right here on the forums in past topics about how covering the SEO basics will help your site be easier to find.
> 
> SEO related topics at T-Shirt Forums


It is all about the key words. Think about the most commonly used search engine words for the industry your site is targeting. Yes you can get a high ranking on some obscure key words, but that will not increase traffic to your site because few people use those search words.

You can optimize your site with these key words, that does not mean you will move up to a top 10 page ranking. There is much more to SEO than just plastering key words all over your website. It takes linkbacks, lots and lots of linkbacks. An SEO company will create the linkbacks and other things you need. 

The more work they do the faster you reach the magic top 5 Google pages and of course the more $$$$$ it cost you. 

95% of online shoppers will never go past page 5 when searching for products or services online.


----------



## Fenrir (Mar 13, 2012)

Make sure you do deep research into an SEO company before hiring them. You need to find one with a very good reputation who isn't simply going to register a gross of link farm spam sites.


----------



## Issie Ishiyama (Jun 24, 2011)

Just read all the comments.... Great ones too! That's why I love TSF!!! Thanks everyone.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

SEO accounts for 50% of our business, Walk-ins and referrals the rest. We have a store front and that really helps. We have never hired anyone for SEO, we did it ourselves with a one page site that gives basic information but contains all the elements to get us at the top of search results. 

Additionally we are on Google Local, Bing Local and Yahoo Local (or whatever they call it) as well as filling out our info on Manta, Yelp, Alexa, YP and so on. 

We have used adwords from time to time and that does work well too. 

Basically any search done in or around our city brings us at or near the top. 

Good luck.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

SEO is a mythical term. SEO is the online equivalent of the Loch Ness Monster -- it means nothing, there's no program that works all the time (or even "usually").

The key to bringing customers in via search engines isn't SEO -- it's niche targeting.

If you sell "T-SHIRTS" you're going to have nearly 1 million competitors.

If you sell "PUNK T-SHIRTS" you're going to have 50,000 competitors.

If you sell "PUNK T-SHIRTS IN NEBRASKA" you're going to have 100 competitors.

If you sell "PUNK T-SHIRTS IN LINCOLN, NEBRASKA" you may have 2 competitors.

Don't just SEO for a generic term, plan and build your site around a niche that you can focus on. Otherwise, you will get crushed by competitors who have been juicing the web with years of keyword stuffing -- and age is more important than anything else.

When we put up new websites to target a niche, we end up getting Google and Bing hits within a week, but we target really small niches with very location-specific content. We post new and fresh content weekly, which tells the search engines that we're real and we're fresh and we're relevant. We do NOT do keyword stuffing or meta field stuffing or link buying or any of the old SEO actions that now penalize sites. We just write organically -- we write for humans, not crawler spider bots. Google and Bing both seem to appreciate it enough to get us some traffic.

2 years ago, I set up a site for a specific niche. I did no actual SEO whatsoever. That site has brought in tens of thousands of dollars in sales -- some as quick as the first month we posted it. Zero SEO, just good, solid content that was fresh and timely and constantly being added to. The key for us was that there were only about 10 other competitors in the niche, and they never updated their sites, blogs, and items they sold. We did, every week, until that niche was over (it was a political candidate and movement).


----------



## Basikboy (Aug 28, 2007)

Ahh SEO.... I have been back and forth with doing this myself or farming it out for years now and have yet to be happy with either. It is very much needed but you have to decide what its worth to you. Is it worth you sitting down daily posting blog articles, looking for quality backlinks, social networking, etc. It is VERY time consuming and if you are still trying to get other things done for your business and you find this Interferes with your time you may want to hire someone. 

Finding a SEO company you can trust Is hard and a job in its self. Especially when you see companies offering the same services for such vast differences in price. You also have to make sure their practices are safe from being penalized by Google updates. SEO practices have changed drastically the past few years. Make sure they are current with what Google wants. Also remember that it usually takes a minimum of 3 months to see any real results. As hard as it maybe you have to be patient as quality SEO takes time.


----------



## hamlettsigns (May 3, 2008)

I have been using http://www.southernsocialmedia.net/
Before hiring her to do my seo my website was not getting results now I am getting calls every week.


----------

